
Ask HN: Feedback on my landing page? - http://gini.io - revorad
Gini - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gini.io<p>Hi, I&#x27;m building a customer admin dashboard, which combines data from your database, spreadsheets and third-party web apps (Stripe, Mailchimp, Xero, etc.) to show you unified profiles for each customer.<p>The differentiating factor compared to other dashboard products is that it&#x27;s individual customer level info, not aggregate metrics.<p>This is the very first version of my landing page and I would love your feedback and comments on it:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gini.io<p>Thanks!
======
Shofo
Too basic and bare. You have a neat little mascot in the top left. Maybe use a
faded version of that blown up as the background image (like off to the left
or something). The layout needs to be more consistent too with even spacing
between text and point of actions.

I'd probably go with a double column layout with your points placed beside
each other rather then just a ream of text.

Best of luck

~~~
revorad
Thanks for your suggestions. I've updated the homepage with a new design now -
[http://gini.io](http://gini.io)

~~~
Shofo
A huge improvement! Good job!

------
maouida
You can get a professional admin template from ThemeForest for few bucks
(usually $20 for admin templates).

[http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-
templat...](http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-
templates?ref=Errayes)

(note: I put my refferal in the url)

~~~
revorad
Hey, thanks. I already had a theme, just hadn't got around to using it. But
I've updated the homepage now - [http://gini.io](http://gini.io)

------
MalcolmDiggs
My _very first_ impression was that the page hadn't completed loading... I sat
there for a few moments expecting some background images, or icons, or
something else to flow in.

That's probably just my personal bias, but I guess I'm saying that it feels
incomplete to me.

~~~
revorad
Thanks Malcolm. A few people have mentioned it now. I will update the design
to make it look a bit more respectable :)

------
archagon
Unfortunately, on first glance, it looks like one of those spam pages used to
sell pills — at least, IMO. (Sorry, I just think it might be helpful if you
get my honest first impression.)

Suggestions:

* wider

* less text

* more pictures

* more consistent layout/typography: multiple sections, each with a header and explanatory text

~~~
revorad
Thanks, will try to address those things.

Is there any specific element that makes it look spammy to you?

~~~
archagon
Yes, I think it's the narrow width and especially the inconsistent layout. You
have a header, then a button, then a bold sentence, then a paragraph, then a
box with bold text, then a header, then a paragraph with an image stuck in the
middle... it's all over the place. I recommend going for a small number of
simple header+paragraph sections.

~~~
revorad
Ok, now I see what you mean. I have a clean new design which looks very
professional. Just need to fix a few things and I'll put it up shortly.

------
vojant
Is there any demo or 30 days trial period? This landing page doesn't explain
anything. In my opinion just twitter bootstrap and one paragraph of text
definitely is not enough!

~~~
revorad
Yeah I should add a demo. Thanks for the idea!

------
xpto123
The idea sounds good but the landing page is still very raw. The logo is cool,
I would extend the use of the logo colors to the rest of the page.

~~~
revorad
Thanks. I'm sorry about the crappy landing page. I'm going to put up my proper
design tonight. I was tired of procrastinating on it and just posted it on the
spur of the moment.

------
petervandijck
Needs a screenshot and a lot more explanation of what it is, and who it is
for, and what problem it solves exactly.

~~~
revorad
Thanks Peter. I'm going to add screenshots and a video. Gini is mainly for
SaaS businesses to have all information about every customer in one unified
place, so that they don't have to look in 5 different places, when doing
customer support or metrics analysis.

~~~
petervandijck
Cool, then say that as your headline.

~~~
petervandijck
New text is better. This part "See a list of all your customers and a profile
for each of them with all their information on one page." just says the same
as the header, instead say what the benefit is: "Make it easier to give
customer support etc. etc."

Plus needs a screenshot above the fold.

Your demo link is broken. Your learn more link doesn't really tell me much
[http://getgini.com/#features](http://getgini.com/#features)

------
mga226
Tiny note, I see a typo: 'dasboard' !== 'dashboard'

~~~
revorad
Thanks, fixed.

------
carlosdp
The stuff under the button seems slightly off-center to the right.

~~~
revorad
Thanks, will fix!

------
revorad
Based on the awesome feedback I got yesterday, I've put up a brand new design.
More comments welcome! - [http://gini.io](http://gini.io)

------
revorad
Clickable link - [http://gini.io](http://gini.io)

